# my dog was attacked (kinda)



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A neighbor shares my fenced back yard. She has no dogs. Her boyfriend's usually-well-behaved Lab/Boxer/Something else mix (80 pounds) has twice given warning growls to each of my dogs when they were in the yard (with me but off-lead), and stopped when I said "Hey" in my best training voice.

Today the growl was accompanied by a snarl and a run at Pomfret. I stopped this with a loud and very big-voice "Hey!" and my physical intervention between them.

But it was way too close for me. Neither of my dogs is at all aggressive. Pomfret was busy with sniffing poop or something on the ground and turned around in surprise at the rush, and wouldn't have even gotten in a good defense bite, I think. (He's 18 pounds lighter, too.) Pomfret didn't vocalize or move. I think he would've submitted if I hadn't intervened.

This other dog is usually a nice dog -- has never bitten, is getting up in years but is quite powerful, has never shown aggression (or so they maintain).

I gave them a lesson is handler behavior and corrections, after they started with "He never does this, his shoulder hurts, yadda yadda." Also printed out a few things for them.

They were doing the whole "Oh, Rocket, are you a grumpy gus today? Does your shoulder hurt?" (I quote.) So I tried to explain about tone and conversation and instant corrections and other extremely basic training points. I tried to do this without being "the trainer," since they obviously have not hired me.

What would you guys do? My feeling is that if he and Pomfret (GSD) did fight, there might be bad injuries. But he has growled threateningly at Leo (Pug) too, and that would be a no-brainer. Leo would probably die pretty fast, and their Lab would be destroyed by the city.

Would anyone immediately demand that this Lab never be off-lead in the yard? Is that overkill? 

I'm a little shaken.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Asking for them to control a dog that has show aggression towards your dog, in your yard is in no way overkill. 
Your yard! Your rules!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you the property manager?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Asking for them to control a dog that has show aggression towards your dog, in your yard is in no way overkill.
> Your yard! Your rules!


sounds like the dog is only over there every so often. because of that, i would have no problem suggesting that while the dog is there, it be on leash and then offer the same (keep your dogs tied off or on lead while his dog is there).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Are you the property manager?


Yes.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Asking for them to control a dog that has show aggression towards your dog, in your yard is in no way overkill.
> ...


This is what I thought, but you know how you can start feeling as if your emotion is clouding your logic?

I needed uninvolved backup. I especially do not want there to be bad dog issues (even aside from not wanting my dogs to be bitten/killed and this Lab to be destroyed) because of my lobbying for this and other properties I manage for accounting clients to be dog-friendly. It has been a long road to turn around the owners' thinking about dogs in their rentals.

But you're both right, and I thank you.

The bad dog issue would come from NOT correcting it immediately. Gotcha.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Are you the property manager?
> ...


Esse bonum rex. (It's good to be king.)

Although...kind of touchy situation, I guess. How often is the boyfriend's dog over there?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > Woody Taylor said:
> ...


I'm not sure. I see him maybe 2-3 times a week, but maybe he's here every day and I don't know it. 

My dogs aren't loose outside ever (without me). 

Yeah, I am getting clarity. THANKS. I will ask that I be notified every time Rocket is loose in the yard. They can use a signal. No one needs to be knocking on doors and such.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Also wondering...and you would know better than me for several reasons...think the dog was "for real?" If it was a run at your dog-like animal (the pug :twisted: ) that you blocked just by being between that dog and your dog-like animal...just wondering if it was asserting dominance or actually planned to have a go at your dog. Sorry about that experience, in any case, that must not have been fun. 

Anyway, I think Tim's suggestion is good. At the very least a "possession is 9/10s of the law" rule...if either dog(s) is out there first, the other doesn't go out there. Is that possible?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

whoops, nevermind, that was the GSD.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> whoops, nevermind, that was the GSD.


Yes.

I am going to say that they must signal me every time Rocket is loose in the yard. It's a big yard and it's not possible for me to see it all from my door.

I think I will put some kind of object on my picnic table and ask that it be moved or turned over or something to warn me when I open my door.

Of course, it will have to be diligently accurate. I'm not going to accept a 24/7 signal that my dogs are not safe in their own yard.

I think I will add "While you are dealing with this training issue, which has to be fixed," or words to that effect. I don't think I want to indicate that a signal about the loose aggressive dog is the permanent fix-it.

Woody, this was preceded by other incidents: Both my dogs have been growled at by this guy for nothing but being in the vicinity of his owner's girlfriend (or maybe just her door). This isn't a "my dog couldn't have provoked it" thing. I was always there..... right there. I was always able to stop the growling with a very pointed voice correction. And today, when he added hackles, snarls, and a run at my dog, my big "hey" made him look at me and gave me the chance to get between them.

Man, this was the first time I've used the command for staying behind me "for real." I'm pretty grateful to the person who taught me that command.
I plan to brush up the training on Leo-the-dog-like animal for that command. He is not as 100% as the GSD on that....... but he will be.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Can you tell them in a nice way that you fear for your dogs and intend to carry a spray can of pepper spray? 
Either that or a couple of warning shots over the owners head if the dog is loose. 
 I didn't really say that David. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Can you tell them in a nice way that you fear for your dogs and intend to carry a spray can of pepper spray?
> Either that or a couple of warning shots over the owners head if the dog is loose.
> I didn't really say that David. :lol: :lol:


I like #2 a lot.

:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Can you tell them in a nice way that you fear for your dogs and intend to carry a spray can of pepper spray?
> Either that or a couple of warning shots over the owners head if the dog is loose.
> I didn't really say that David. :lol: :lol:


How's this:

"I plan to pepper your dog and/or shoot at you if my dogs are threatened by Rocket again. I mean this in only a loving and respectful way.

Love,

Your Neighbor"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

NO, NO, NO! NOT AT them. That shows intent. That wont go well when your hauled into court. YOur going to shoot OVER them. If your aim is bad, that's just bad luck then. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> NO, NO, NO! NOT AT them. That shows intent. That wont go well when your hauled into court. YOur going to shoot OVER them. If your aim is bad, that's just bad luck then. :lol: :lol: :wink:


Oh, right............ man, it's really good to have forum people to help with wording on this stuff!


----------

